

0x10c Needs an app store - joncalhoun
http://joncalhoun.posterous.com/0x10c-needs-an-app-store

======
yolesaber
This is an idea very similar to a post I made on HN recently
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3823008>). There is going to be a demand
for software in 0x10c just like there is a demand for items in Team Fortress
2, whether or not there is an actual in-game app store.

Obviously it will be necessary to see what sort of details unfold regarding
the concrete mechanics of the game and the role of the DCPU-16 (the scope to
which the computer customizablecan control the ship, how customizable it will
be et cetera). But if this is something you are interested in, drop me an
email. I think it'd be fun.

------
kondro
This is an excellent-ish idea. I'm not a big fan of pay-to-win games however,
if there was an in-game store for in-game currency, I think it is an excellent
idea.

~~~
shib71
Notch is effectively creating an in-game "craft" that actually requires skill.
And just like in the real world, people who have that skill should be allowed
to profit from it.

~~~
kondro
Yes. But in-game.

------
Shank
I don't think it needs an "App Store" par se, but it would be nice for a
database of DCPU code to show up.

Hmm, Sinatra here I come.

~~~
Greven
We need more a GitHub-like website for the Code / Apps.

------
GuiA
Much to my dismay, the probability that this game is going to live up to the
hype keeps getting lower everyday.

